# Anyone sell essential oils?



## Carl (Nov 3, 2019)

I've noticed a lot of people sell oils from the MLM companies.

But!  One of my soap suppliers sells small 1 oz glass bottles. (so now I got the package)
And the supplier I use for EOs (for my soap) has quality oils relatively inexpensive if you buy in bulk.

So what is stopping me from buying a 16 ounce bottle of EO from my supplier for $60.  Splitting it up into 16 (1) OZ bottles, putting a label on it, and selling them for $10 each.

I've noticed that many people whom sell soap also sell EOs.  And the label just says something like: "Peppermint Essential Oil" with  nothing else on it.


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 4, 2019)

I don't know anyone that sells soap AND MLM crappy EO's  Those people make all sorts of unfounded claims.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 4, 2019)

I've not seen any soapmaker's in my area that sell EO with their soaps.  I do get a lot of requests and have thought about it but don't know if I want the hassle.


----------



## Carl (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm not talking about the MLM companies (not sure why I even mentioned it in my initial post)

I'm talking about just purchasing the oil in bulk (1 pound or higher bottles) and then just splitting it up into smaller 1 ounce bottles and selling it direct and putting your own label on the bottle.

I've noticed that many of the oils I see for sale just have a basic label that says:

*"Patchouli Essential Oil"*​
and nothing more.   Not even a company name.  I've seen this in multiple gift shops over this past weekend.


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 4, 2019)

I think there would be more to just re-bottling them to be honest.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Nov 4, 2019)

I saw on Instagram a company that was using an MLM EO company in their soaps...let’s just say *expensive*! 

I don’t sell EOs by themselves but I make single oil rollers. I have seen other soapers sell oils under their business name but it seems to me that there would be more to labeling as well. I had thought about it but it seems like so much more handling of product.


----------



## Carl (Jan 10, 2020)

Just to follow up on this, I noticed that Bulk Apothecary is now selling unlabeled bottles of essentials with the only intent for you to relabel them and resell them.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jan 10, 2020)

Carl said:


> Just to follow up on this, I noticed that Bulk Apothecary is now selling unlabeled bottles of essentials with the only intent for you to relabel them and resell them.


hmmmm  interesting


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 10, 2020)

They have been selling them for quite some time. I’ve thought about it but as I said I don’t have time to add more work to my plate.  I do get asked frequently.


----------



## mishmish (Jun 21, 2020)

I sell essential oils at my market, in 1/4 oz brown vials with orifice reducers. I label them with the weight and the Latin name, as well as the common name, or "fragrance" in the case of an fo. I give out small cards with each purchase, with recommended usage rates, a caution not to never take them internally or apply them neat to the skin, not to use them on cats or babies, be cautious with children and the elderly, and some suggestions on how to use them. I have oil burners for sale too. Some are my own blends that are used in soaps, along with the more popular oils: peppermint, rosemary, tea tree, lavender, lemongrass, etc. I don't buy oils specifically for reselling, but it's an "added value" product that my customers appreciate having available and it doesn't take long to pour and label a few bottles.  I certainly don't make any medical claims for them, but I have a small library of books by the display.  My BIL made me a really cute portable display case that holds all of the oils neatly in rows with a sample bottle at the front of each row.

I also make roll-on perfume oils but those are mostly fo's, except for lavender and patchouli.


----------



## artemis (Jun 21, 2020)

mishmish said:


> ... not to use them on cats or babies...



Or dogs...


----------



## mishmish (Jun 21, 2020)

artemis said:


> Or dogs...


You're right, there are quite a few oils that are poisonous for dogs, I actually use "pets" to be inclusive and then mention cats specifically. I also advise that they should do their own research on how to use oils responsibly.


----------

